
AnyLog: A grand unification of the Internet of Things [pdf] - appwiz
http://www.cs.umd.edu/~abadi/papers/anylogAbadiEtAl.pdf
======
dragonsh
Another blockchain snakeoil. Look at one of the excerpts it's no different
than today's way of doing things, where publisher needs to take the help of
legal enforceable contracts. Not going into technical details where today's
distributed systems with immutable records are already very good to handle
structured data from multiple sources without the unnecessary complications of
blockchain. It's just convoluted way of repackaging how it works now.
Hopefully instead of spending time on these things, hope research community
can make it better to work with semantic data and build easier tools for
managing it.

> Clients must pay for each query they send to AnyLog. Once a client obtains
> access to the result of a query, there are few effective technological
> mechanisms for preventing or constraining further disclosure. A client may
> attempt to resell the data they have access to or disclose it publicly.
> Therefore, publishers must take unauthorized disclosures into account when
> setting query prices or providing access to decryption keys. In some
> settings, relying on more traditional deterrence mechanisms such as legal
> contracts may be appropriate

------
Animats
This might catch on with people selling bulk passwords from cracked accounts,
or stolen personal info, or for mailing lists for spamming. They need a way to
not pay for duplicates, and nobody trusts anybody else. The criminal crowd
likes blockchains, too.

------
speedgoose
Is there a market about collecting and selling IoT data like this ?

If we don't think about why one would need such a solution will this
blockchain will ever have enough participants to ensure its stability?

------
jpm_sd
Explanation and analysis:

[https://blog.acolyer.org/2020/02/24/anylog/](https://blog.acolyer.org/2020/02/24/anylog/)

------
teknopurge
why is this better than using, say Kafka? or IOTA? (no points for mentioning
the ability to -pause-)

------
zimpenfish
Remarkably similar to a previous gig I had except they were focusing on music
industry data rather than "generic". Needless to say, that didn't get very
far...

